

A sudden, precipitous drop in the Voat.co post: censorship on HN - striking
http://hnrankings.info/1/1-10/

======
minimaxir
That's what happens when a submission receives multiple flags. It's not a
censorship conspiracy theory.

Also, at 72pts/100comments, it probably set off the flame war detector.

~~~
fragsworth
Why would it get flagged?

~~~
Lancey
There was a lot of yelling from both sides of the conversation, mostly about
topics unrelated to the article itself. While the thread should have been
about the actions Voat's host took against it, most of the discussion was off
topic, and overly heated at that.

